# No mouse cursor with Xorg 1.17 / ati-drivers-15 (hybrid)

## tenspd137

Hi all,

I recently upgraded my kernel from 3.17.4 to 3.18.5 to 3.19.1 and just tryied 3.19.3 with no love.  Somewhere in the upgrade from 3.17.4 to 3.18.5, I lost my mouse cursor with X.  It still works, when I use my touch pad, things highlight on the screen, etc. - so I have an invisible mouse cursor which makes things REAL difficult.  My current configuration includes:

  xorg-server-1.17.1-r1

  ati-drivers-15.1

  xf86-video-intel-2.20.13 (I can't get anything newer to compile)

  i3 window manager

  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6730M/6770M/7690M XT]

  - one of the hybrid graphics cards (never again if I can help it)

I have heard the xf96-video-intel can be problematic, but as I said, I can't get it to compile with just uxa past the above version.  At this point I am going around in circles, and after an earlier emerge world, I cleaned dependencies and removed all the 3.17 kernel sources which apparently aren't available, so going back and recompiling modules against the working kernel won't work.  I am kind of going in circles.  I am currently using ssh from another computer so I can cut and paste info.

*sigh* all this because I wanted to try my new 3dConnexions mouse with blender.  That was why I went to kernel 3.18.5 - because I needed to add Logitech HID support and didn't have the kernel source any more....

Any help solving would be greatly appreciated.  I suppose I will file a bug somewhere if I can't figure it out soon, but where?  Following is the usual emege info:

```

Portage 2.2.18 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.2, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.19.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.19.3-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2450M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8118448 total,   6861900 free

KiB Swap:   17825788 total,  17825788 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 10 Apr 2015 14:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p33-r2

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25 p1.0) 2.25

distcc 3.2rc1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p33-r2::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r2::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.1.0::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.4::gentoo, 4.9.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.19::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

gamerlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/gamerlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

interactive-fiction

    location: /var/lib/layman/interactive-fiction

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

lisp

    location: /var/lib/layman/lisp

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

proaudio

    location: /var/lib/layman/proaudio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

qt

    location: /var/lib/layman/qt

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

science

    location: /var/lib/layman/science

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

stuff

    location: /var/lib/layman/stuff

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

sunrise

    location: /var/lib/layman/sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

x11

    location: /var/lib/layman/x11

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X \ acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri ffmpeg fortran gdbm heimdal iconv ipv6 mmx mmxext modules multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre png qt3support readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype unicode zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="stub_status lua rewrite access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip proxy referer scgi split_clients ssi upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi xslt limit_conn limit_req map memcached" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_4 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.4"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

[/code]

xorg.conf

[code]

Thanks!

----------

## tenspd137

Big surprise - it is the ati-drivers.  I installed the opensource radeon/mesa drivers and it works again.  I only have openGL3 now, but it will get me by I guess until I can see if they fix it or buy a new computer that doesn't have this muxless hybrid garbage.

I'll go post something on ATI (load of good it will probably do)

If anyone has any ideas, I am going to leave this open.  Not that I am opposed to the open source drivers, but I think ATI ought to be able to get their act together.

Thanks!

----------

